# Sauerkraut Question



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 15, 2004)

I have a HUGE can of sauerkraut.    What should I do with it????
Anyone have some really interesting recipies for it???

HELP!  :?


----------



## DampCharcoal (May 15, 2004)

A buddy of mine comes from a Polish family and he told me that on holidays, his family sits down to a big steaming bowl of sauerkraut. JUST sauerkraut! I bet that house has a pungent odor!!! One recipe that was handed down through the German side of my family was a recipe of very thick garlic mashed potatos with sauerkraut mixed in, formed into hamburger sized patties and pan fried. I tried it once, it was surprisingly good!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks Damp! Any spices in there? Anyone else have some ideas? I still have a tub of this stuff!


----------



## comissaryqueen (Jun 15, 2004)

*kraut recipes*

Here's a recipe. Fry some bacon and remove meat when done ,leaving grease. Pour in sauerkraut and heat to boiling. While at a boil, spoon in dumpling batter,your own recipe, or the one on the biscuit box. Cook dumplings till done.They're great.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 15, 2004)

Sushi,

Buy some spare ribs (I prefer the country style).  Dump your sauerkraut into a baking pan or casserole.  Arrange ribs on top.  Salt and pepper.  Cover tightly with foil (or lid).  Check a cookbook for time and temp. (I'm thinking 350 degrees but it has been awhile, so check!).  When it is almost done, remove foil and let finish uncovered to brown.  This goes great with mashed potatoes (you can make the sour cream and chive potatoes I posted) and baby peas.  This is one of the best meals around!!

 Barbara


----------



## RAYT721 (Jun 20, 2004)

*THIS RECIPE WOULD BE REUBEN ME THE RIGHT WAY!!!*

*Reuben Casserole*

12 oz. can corned beef (or 1 lb. deli
   corned beef)
1/2 c. Thousand Island dressing
16 oz. can sauerkraut
6 slices rye bread
1/2 lb. Swiss cheese, grated
1/2 c. margarine

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.  Crumble corned beef into a well greased 12 x 8 inch baking dish.  Spread dressing.  Drain sauerkraut well and spread on top. Cover with cheese.  Melt margarine.  Tear rye bread into small pieces and toss with margarine.  Then sprinkle over surface of casserole.  Bake 30 minutes or until hot and bubbly.


----------



## RAYT721 (Jun 20, 2004)

*This Sounds Like A Keeper!!!*

*Poor Man Pierogi*

1 lg. can sauerkraut (Bavarian style)
1 pkg. creamette* shells (tiny)
2 sticks butter or margarine
1 med. onion, chopped
Salt and pepper to taste

Cook noodles; drain.  Add one stick butter; set aside.  In large skillet, cook onion and 1 stick of butter until onion is transparent.  Add drained sauerkraut. Cook 20 minutes.  Add noodles.  Mix well.  Simmer 20 minutes to allow flavors to blend.


----------



## RAYT721 (Jun 21, 2004)

*Another Reuben Twist...*

REUBEN QUICHE

 5 slices rye bread, toasted (1 1/2 c.)
1/4 c. margarine
1 c. shredded cheese
1 c. shredded corned beef
1 c. sauerkraut, well drained
1 1/2 c. half and half (or milk)
3 eggs
2 tbsp. grated onion
2 tbsp. Thousand Island dressing

 Conventional method:  Break up toast into crumbs.  In saucepan, melt butter - add crumbs.  Mix well and pat into pie plate.  Sprinkle cheese over shell and add corned beef and kraut.  Beat half and half with eggs and onion.  Pour over filling and bake 35-40 minutes at 375 or until knife inserted comes out clean.  Spread with dressing.  Microwave method:  Make bread crumbs.  Melt butter in pie plate in microwave 45-60 seconds until melted.  Add crumbs and pat onto bottom and up sides of plate.  Sprinkle cheese over shell, then add beef and kraut.  Beat half and half with eggs and onion.  Pour over top.  Microwave on high 9-11 minutes or until set in center.  Let stand 5 minutes and spread top with dressing.


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 17, 2004)

Pour it in pan large enough to place a couple pounds of Keilbasa or Smoked Sausage. Do not cut the sausage....just prick it with a knife or fork to keep it from bursting. Cook the kraut on medium lfor about five minutes then add the sausage. Turn the heat down to medium low and cook for about 30 minutes. Serve this with mashed potatoes. This is one ofmy families favorite meals and it is so easy.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks Bang!  I only have about a 1/2 pound left!


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 19, 2004)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Thanks Bang!  I only have about a 1/2 pound left!



Get some more :!: You will want to make this alot. Trust me.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 20, 2004)

side bacon is good with sauerkraut,  as well as sausage.....and potatoes.......sauerkraut rocks!  One day I'm gonna get a crock and make my own...now that's the sh**!  Dad makes his all the time...mmmmm


----------



## GaArt (Oct 6, 2004)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Sushi,
> 
> Buy some spare ribs (I prefer the country style).  Dump your sauerkraut into a baking pan or casserole.  Arrange ribs on top.  Salt and pepper.  Cover tightly with foil (or lid).  Check a cookbook for time and temp. (I'm thinking 350 degrees but it has been awhile, so check!).  When it is almost done, remove foil and let finish uncovered to brown.  This goes great with mashed potatoes (you can make the sour cream and chive potatoes I posted) and baby peas.  This is one of the best meals around!!
> 
> Barbara


yes we did this the other day... yum


----------



## Claire (Oct 6, 2004)

This is one of those no real recipes.  I believe it's Alsacian.  But if you have a lot of kraut, and a big family or good group of friends ...

drain, squeeze your saurkraut, rinse and repeat.

sautee some onions and apple slices until just carmelized.  set aside.

brown the following:

pork chops
sausages (smoked, fresh, or both)
ham (shanks or thick slices)

Put all together, barely cover with water, and cook either on low on stovetop, in a crock pot, or in the oven at a slow heat for a couple of hours.  

A lot of people like to add some sugar to taste.  

I'd serve with hearty bread or even polenta.  A very light cucumber salad.  Lots of something like rhein wine.  

I do not remember what this dish is called, and I'm sure someone out there can come up with a more authentic, disciplined version.  All I know is that it calls for smoked meats and saurkraut.


----------



## velochic (Oct 14, 2004)

Throw it out, buy a plane ticket and come here to Munich where sauerkraut tastes good.   :P 

Just kidding.  I really don't have any idea what to do with manufactured sauerkraut in the US because over here it's a bit sweet, very fresh tasting and very delicious.  I guess they don't "pickle" it as much.  My mom would tell you to cut up some hot dogs and have sauerkraut and weenies.  That's what she force-fed me as a child.


----------



## luvs (Oct 16, 2004)

a family favorite:
-1 or 2 bags sauerkraut, pork roast, baby red potatoes, and lots and lots of black pepper all in a big roaster, covered and baked till done. i haven't made this on my own before, but my Dad makes it often and it's really simple. good with a nice grainy mustard or horseradish for dipping and my Dad and i alwaya wash it down with a nice cold beer.
i have only tried canned sauerkraut once and it tasted tinny to me.
or else you can throw it into a pot on the stove with some kielbossa. again, good with a grainy mustard. it's good with hot sauce and black pepper as a side for pork chops, or you can bake them in it.
crockpot reuben is good. (need a recipe? i have a few.)
it's good with pierogies, too.


----------



## Kabana&Cheese (Sep 3, 2005)

There is a good sauerkraut salad on the net too.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 3, 2005)

*Beef and Kraut Casserole*

Ground beef with kraut is great too!  Add a little brown sugar and whatever else you want!


----------



## karaburun (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi,

here in Germany (where the home of Sauerkraut is.. ), we make mashed potatoes, Sauerkraut (only let it cook for ca. 15 Min. (if it is a good spiced one), and nuckle of pork or smoked pork chop..

It is so delicous.

But if you want, I ´ve a recipe from my slowenien father-in-law, it´s called Szegediner Gulasch (goulash). 

greetings from cloudly Germany
Tanja


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 14, 2005)

*Ds*

There are some really interesting ideas here.  I recently read that sauerkraut is good for the digestion.  They suggested drinking the juice which I can't believe.  DS I appreciate you making the request.   How can you decide which to try first?  They all sound so different.


----------



## Constance (Sep 14, 2005)

I use sauerkraut as a bed for my cabbage rolls, along with the chopped inner part of the cabbage. It makes them so good!

Here's a salad I used to make for my ex...he loved it:

SOUR KRAUT SALAD

1 can sauerkraut, drained
1 lg. onion, diced fine
1 lg. green pepper, diced fine
1 c. celery, diced fine
1/2 c. salad oil
1/2 c. vinegar
1 1/2 c. sugar

Combine sauerkraut, onion, green pepper and celery. Beat until thick: salad oil, vinegar and sugar. Pour over salad. Refrigerate and let stand overnight.


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 14, 2005)

ItK, yes it is right what you read about sauerkraut juice. In Germany you can buy the sauerkraut juice in health food stores.  
Sauerkraut juice contains a lot of vitamin c and lactobacillus (which are happen to be in a healthy gut). The live and active lactobacillus in the juice is good for the gut flora and provides a trouble free, healthy digestion. Aside from that the juice helps to detoxify and to purify your body bit by bit.
Sauerkraut juice is low in calorie, high in fiber and good digestible.


----------



## bevkile (Sep 14, 2005)

This is one of my favorite ways to use sauerkraut.  Sorry I didn't get in here when you still had a lot of it left.

SAUERKRAUT AND PORK
6-7 lb country-style spareribs or chops or loin roast
    browned and seasoned with salt and pepper
3 lbs sauerkraut, drained 
1 1/2 cup of chopped apples
3/4 cup chopped onion
8 whole cloves
2-4 Tbs brown sugar
1/4 tsp pepper
1 1/2 cups chicken broth
Combine karut, apples, onions, cloves, sugar, pepper and broth, and place in a deep pan.
Push pork into mixture.  Cover and bake for 2 hours at 350 degrees.  
Make sure liquid does not cook away.
Could be made in a crockpot.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 15, 2005)

*Confirmed*



			
				Floridagirl said:
			
		

> ItK, yes it is right what you read about sauerkraut juice. In Germany you can buy the sauerkraut juice in health food stores.
> Sauerkraut juice contains a lot of vitamin c and lactobacillus (which are happen to be in a healthy gut). The live and active lactobacillus in the juice is good for the gut flora and provides a trouble free, healthy digestion. Aside from that the juice helps to detoxify and to purify your body bit by bit.
> Sauerkraut juice is low in calorie, high in fiber and good digestible.



Wonderful!  Thanks for confirming my thoughts about the juice.  I don't do on regular basis.  I just always thought when fixing the kraut that there were health benefits to it. Most of the vitamins I buy are from Germany.  They must be really health minded.  When I was young, most of the people I met when I walked were from Germany.  Long before people here even considered walking.  I respect them for their wise health conscious lifestyle.  I do miss my neighbors who came from there.  Thank you for taking time to give me incentive to buy some.  It is sure gift to be able to have someone inform you so quickly by computer rather than reading in book.  This is so easy.


----------



## cara (Sep 15, 2005)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> . I respect them for their wise health conscious lifestyle.


 
not every one...  
I know I should do more for me and my body but when I'm home late I have no motivation do to anything except for eating and computer...  
could start with sauerkraut juice....


----------



## cara (Sep 15, 2005)

karaburun said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> here in Germany (where the home of Sauerkraut is.. ), we make mashed potatoes, Sauerkraut (only let it cook for ca. 15 Min. (if it is a good spiced one), and nuckle of pork or smoked pork chop..


 
*jamm* love it... mashed potatoes, sauerkraut and an egg, sunny side up....


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 15, 2005)

cara said:
			
		

> *jamm* love it... mashed potatoes, sauerkraut and an egg, sunny side up....



cara - my favorite meal in Germany was smoked ham hocks, sauerkraut, mashed potatoes, and peas.  Everyone else got some fancy schmancy something and mine was THE best.  The potatoes had a greenish tint to them - any idea why?


----------



## licia (Sep 15, 2005)

I've seen a sauerkraut cake also (similar to carrot cake). Haven't tried it, but will look up the recipe when I get back in a couple of days.


----------



## licia (Sep 15, 2005)

*Chocolate Sauerkraut Cake* 

[font=Arial, Helvetica, Helv]¾ cup sauerkraut drained and chopped
1 ½ cups sugar
½ cup butter
3 eggs
1 tsp. pure vanilla
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. baking soda
½ tsp. salt
1 cup water
½ cup unsweetened cocoa powder[/font]

[font=Arial, Helvetica, Helv]_Preheat oven to 350 degrees_[/font]


[font=Arial, Helvetica, Helv]Sift all dry ingredients together. Cream sugar, butter and vanilla. Beat eggs in one at a time.[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, Helv]Add dry ingredients to creamed mixture alternately with water.[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, Helv]Add sauerkraut mix thoroughly.[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, Helv]Pour into greased pan or pans.[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, Helv]Bake 30 to 40 minutes until cake tests done.[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, Helv]Frost[/font]
Is it a couple of days already?


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 16, 2005)

*licia*

I bet this cake is sure moist.  This is new one for me and I will try it.  I know no one will believe it when I tell them what it is.  Thanks for sharing; always something new for me.  I don't have to buy cookbooks anymore.  Sure saving me money.  That a good thing!


----------



## cara (Sep 24, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> cara - my favorite meal in Germany was smoked ham hocks, sauerkraut, mashed potatoes, and peas. Everyone else got some fancy schmancy something and mine was THE best. The potatoes had a greenish tint to them - any idea why?


 
not a single one - maybe the sort of potatoes? or the peas?


----------



## Kabana&Cheese (Sep 24, 2005)

Last night I did smoked hock, sauerkraut and potatoes and onions baked.  I was worried but it turned out well.  I put hock in the base of the roasting dish, sauerkraut on top, onions around it, then cut potatoes and then about 2 cups water.


----------



## Tater Tot (Sep 25, 2005)

I like boiled potato dumplings with kraut (with added caraway seeds).


Tater Tot


----------



## cara (Sep 25, 2005)

I don`t like the taste auf caraway *brr*

you should try the Sauerkraut with pieces of Pineapple.. *jamm*


----------



## Constance (Sep 26, 2005)

I saw a recipe the other day calling for pineapple with sauerkraut. I thought it sounded interesting at the time.


----------

